# Füllmethode Hilfe



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

Hey Leutz,

würde gerne mal wissen ob jemand von euch mir helfen kann und zwar würde ich gerne mal wissen wenn ich bei PS7 was füllen möchte das der dann auch um der Auswahl noch nachfüllt ungefähr nen Pixelrand   ? Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand bei dieses Problem nen rat hat.

MfG Micha


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Oktober 2003)

Menü: Bearbeiten - Kontur füllen!


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !

Wenn ich unter Konturen Füllen gehe, ist genau der gleiche Effekt,  werde gleich mal ein Bild mit hochladen, damit Sie dann genau sehen wo mein Problem liegt.
Wie Sie in dieses Bild sehen, wurde beim Füllen um der Auswahl ein weiterer hellerer Rand hinzugefügt was eigentlich nicht passien soll  da ich vor habe um das eigentliche Bild ein 1x Pixel Rand zu setzen.

MfG Micha


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Oktober 2003)

erm?

Bitte mal die Original PSD Datei hochladen (gezippt _> Winzip).. Danke!


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habe die Datei nun hinzugefügt, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Z.z sind noch nicht viel Ebene in der PSD, da ich z.Z drann bin ein Layout zu bauen für meine Homepage. Das Problem ist bei mir z.Z nur, dass PS7 wie erwähnt beim Füllen der Auswahl immer ein hellere Umrandung um diese Auswahl legt   da das sonst viel Zeit aufwendig ist, wenn ich den 1x Pixel Rahmen mit den Pinsel zeichnen müßte was ja nicht sinn und zweck der Sache ist.

MfG Micha


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Oktober 2003)

Af deinem Bild Screenshot ist nur erkennen, das Du scheinbar eine "Umrandung und keine Auswahl hast! Und in der PSD konnte ich auch nichts festestellen und es klappte in meinem Versuch auch problemlos.

· Klicke bei gehaltener STRG Taste auf das Ebenenthumnail (deiner Wahl), das Du mit einer Kontur füllen willst

· Geh in Menü: Bearbeiten - Kontur füllen ( Einstellung : *aussen* )

Dann sollte es keie PProbleme geben ( habe ich mit deiner Datei erprobt....!).


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !

hmm ist bei mir noch der gleiche Effekt, wie Sie ja im Bild im Anhang sehen konnten wird ja die Auwahl durch eine weiss-schwarze Strichliene Dargestellt
und das ganze Auswahl die ich hier Erstellt hatte soll in Ebene 1 in der PSD durch gefüllt werden also die Dicke der Linie der Umrandung soll 1px betragen aber wie geschrieben wenn ich die Auswahl dann ausfüllen lasse mit dem Füllwerkzeug
entsteht mir hinterher dann eine Linie die 3px breite umfast weil PS irgentwie beim Füllen nen Schatten hinterlegt, so wie ich das im Gefühl habe.

MfG Micha


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2003)

Was willst du denn genau machen ?
Willst du die Linie in Ebene1 neu einfärben ?
Willst du der Linie eine Kontur verpassen ?
In allen Fällen ist aber das Füllwerkzeug fehl am Platz oder erst garkeine Lösung.


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten  hmm aber wenn ich das mit der Umrandung mache,  würde das ja auf das ganze Bild sich auswirken oder ? Weil ich mit der Auswahl gerne Formen zeichnen wollte für die Navigation ect. :/ da ich diese vorher mit den Pen-Werkzeug in eine Auswahl umgewandelt habe.


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2003)

Also bei mir ergibt sich da garkein Problem.
Du kannst doch mit dem Pentool zeichen was du möchtest und dann die Kontur des Pfades füllen.


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ja das haut ja alles hin, aber wenn ich das Füllen lasse legt der dann noch wie nen Schatten um diese Kontur, so das ich hinterher keine Linie habe die eine dicke von 1px hat sondern eine dicke von 3px hinterher auffast was mein Problem ist 

MfG Micha


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Oktober 2003)

Erm? Wie kommst Du immer auf das Füllwerkzeug? wenn ich von "Bearbeiten - Kontur füllen" sprech`? Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche und unabhängige Sachen!


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
also der Effekt tritt bei beiden Sachen auf also beim Füllwerkzeug oder auch beim Kontur Füllen. Kann das auch mit ner Einstellung von PS zusammenliegen ? ist ja genau der gleiche Effekt wenn man z.B gesehen bei Schriften auf Glätten: Schärfen z.b stellt das PS dann den Schriftzug weicher aussehen läst.

MfG Micha


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du z.B. bei dem Polygonlasso "Weiche Kanten" auf 1 px stellst ist die Kontur dann ca. 3 px obwohl du nur einen gefüllt hast. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran. Ein anderer Grund fällt mir dann im Moment auch nicht ein


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

jo also denke mal das genau das mein Problem ist  Füllmethode ist aber alles auf Normal eingestellt, daher müßte der doch eigentlich nur das Füllen was ausgewählt ist ? Werde dann erstmal weiter Probieren vielleicht bekomme ich das alles noch so hin  denn probieren geht über studieren wie man das so schön sagt 

MfG Micha


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Oktober 2003)

@ MichaSBK - *ding dong*


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

Hey Mythos007 !

Danke, jetz habe ich genau den Effekt nicht mehr, das PS die Umrandung mit drann hängt um die Auswahl  *supie*

MfG Micha


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2003)

Höm ?
Das habe ich auch ausprobiert wärend ich nach einer Lösung gesucht habe ... allerdings ohne Erfolg da bei mir "Glätten" keine Veränderung gebracht hat.
Ach, egal ! Problem gelöst


----------



## MichaSBK (11. Oktober 2003)

jo bin jedenfalls jetz schon weiter mit mein layout  , kann aber auch möglich sein, dass ps den schatten nur bei bestimmten dingen setzt, weil ich die auswahlen auch schon füllen konnte ohne das der um der auswahl irgentwas einfärbt  also denke mal bis man ps voll im griff hat, muß man sich schon einge jahre sich damit beschäftigen  durch die vielfallt an funktionen.

Ok jungs danke für die Hilfestellungen !

MfG Micha


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das Photoshop nicht eigenständig entscheidet welchem Objekt er bei einem "Füllvorgang" diesen Pseudoschatten zufügt   *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Oktober 2003)

Na dann behaupte ich jetzt mal das Gegenteil


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2003)

Hehe  

Aber das Thema "Eigenwilligkeit von Programmen" ,und die damit verbundenen Geschichten, könnte sich über die ganze Nacht hinziehen. Und ich bin mir sicher jeder von uns hat mindestens zehn solcher Erlebnisse auf Lager


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Oktober 2003)

/offtopicmode on

*hehe* das stimmt  

/offtopicmode off


----------

